# You know you're addicted to Fixed or SS when...



## Theseus (18 Apr 2013)

The first question you have about anyone elses bike is "Does it have horizontal dropouts?"


----------



## jazzkat (20 Apr 2013)

When you start to think or ask "how many gear inches are you using?"


----------



## GrasB (20 Apr 2013)

When 1km is 0.75km too far...


----------



## jazzkat (20 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> When 1km is 0.75km too far...


'Struggled' through 24 hilly Km's today


----------



## GrasB (23 Apr 2013)

jazzkat said:


> 'Struggled' through 24 hilly Km's today


oh you've soo missed the point of my post


----------



## jazzkat (23 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> oh you've soo missed the point of my post


Obviously!


----------



## 3narf (24 Apr 2013)

...When 19mph is too slow and 21mph is too fast!


----------



## HLaB (24 Apr 2013)

When you say that was fun


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Apr 2013)

When you're looking at your bike and wondering what else it could do without...


----------



## apb (24 Apr 2013)

when your geared bike doesn't leave 5th.

>That's all i could think of *Insert smiley face*


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Apr 2013)

When you don't freewheel on *any* of your bikes because it would 'feel wrong'.


----------



## rb58 (25 Apr 2013)

When all other bikes are just so noisy.


----------



## Boris Bajic (25 Apr 2013)

I'm not addicted.

I could give up if I wanted to.

I could.

If I wanted.

Easy.

I just do it because I want to.

I'm not addicted.

I could give up any time.

Easy. Just like that.

I don't have a problem.

I just like doing it.

It's not like it really does me any harm.

I could give up any time.

I'm not addicted.

Any time.

Easy.


----------



## dan_bo (25 Apr 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> When you don't freewheel on *any* of your bikes because it would 'feel wrong'.



The first time I freewheel when I switch back feels plain wierd!


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Apr 2013)

The first time I try to freewheel on the fixed it feels a bit odd too.
A fixed gets quite assertive about *insisting* that you pedal...


----------



## wheres_my_beard (26 Apr 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> The first time I try to freewheel on the fixed it feels a bit odd too.
> *A fixed gets quite assertive about *insisting* that you pedal*...


 
Like Mrs Doyle offering tea in Father Ted?


----------



## wheres_my_beard (26 Apr 2013)

... when your girlfriend who hates cycling buys you a taster session at the Manchester Velodrome for your birthday, and will travel with you then watch you cycling round and round, to indulge your depraved addiction. 

True story.


----------



## 3narf (28 Apr 2013)

wheres_my_beard said:


> ... when your girlfriend who hates cycling buys you a taster session at the Manchester Velodrome for your birthday, and will travel with you then watch you cycling round and round, to indulge your depraved addiction.
> 
> True story.


Don't knock it! You could have got socks


----------



## 3narf (7 May 2013)

3narf said:


> ...When 19mph is too slow and 21mph is too fast!


 


Or to put it another way:

...When you are faster than 99% of people and slower than the other 99%!


----------



## SS Retro (15 May 2013)

When you purposely pass geared riders on a climb so they can study your single cog from behind!


----------



## jazzkat (16 May 2013)

When you plan a ride and have no worries about going up hill but purposely avoid steep downhills.


----------



## 3narf (11 Aug 2013)

When you never need a lower gear but always wish you had a higher one!


----------



## arbocop (11 Aug 2013)

You have a go on your mates 'normal' bike and almost fall off before getting going, and when everyone wants to ride your bike but look a little bit afraid.


----------



## edindave (11 Aug 2013)

You've just fitted a different sprocket and it feels like you've got a new bike.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Aug 2013)

When the pavlovian response to the sound of your club mates snicking down through the gears at the start of a climb is "Coming through!"


----------



## rb58 (12 Aug 2013)

When you have to wipe the cobwebs from the geared bikes before you can ride them.


----------



## 3narf (6 Sep 2013)

rb58 said:


> When you have to wipe the cobwebs from the geared bikes before you can ride them.


 
 I just realised I no longer have a geared bike...


----------



## Born2die (6 Sep 2013)

Im really considering getting or building a fixie. Oh dear what has this forum done to me


----------



## HLaB (6 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2637193, member: 1314"]I feel sorry for people with gears; or appreciate they need them because they are infirm; very young or very old.[/quote]

I admit I need gears sometimes, I hope you feel sorry for me, I couldn't imagine taking my fix up the Alpe D Huez; some crazy bloke has probanly done it though


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> I admit I need gears sometimes, I hope you feel sorry for me, I couldn't imagine taking my fix up the Alpe D Huez; some crazy bloke has probanly done it though



http://g.eoffj.com/2011/05/climbing-and-descending-in-the-italian-alps-on-a-fixed-gear-bike/


----------



## 4F (6 Sep 2013)

dave r said:


> http://g.eoffj.com/2011/05/climbing-and-descending-in-the-italian-alps-on-a-fixed-gear-bike/



No brakes  ffs what a nobber


----------



## adds21 (6 Sep 2013)

...You get to the top of the hill first, and have time to throw up before your geared friends get there.


----------



## zigzag (12 Sep 2013)

my ss vs geared bikes ratio is 4:2

i prefer ss, but like riding geared bikes just as much - it depends on my mood and the terrain!


----------



## 4F (12 Sep 2013)

zigzag said:


> my ss vs geared bikes ratio is 4:2
> 
> i prefer ss, but like riding geared bikes just as much - it depends on my mood and the terrain!



I think this is it in a nutshell, both are different and both are fun.


----------



## martint235 (12 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2593100, member: 30090"]Being pedantic about terminology. There is only single speed, after this has been established then you can say whether it is fixed or free.[/quote]
You say this a lot don't you?


----------



## martint235 (12 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2649473, member: 30090"]Only to stop people looking a wee bit stupid:-

So what you riding?

Yeah, single speed.

Yeah I can see that.....

Just affirms what I already knew, that there are a load of knobbers out there who don't know what they are talking about and can't even trackstand ffs. (present company excluded of course.)[/quote]
I wouldn't exclude me. I can't track stand anything less stable than an MTB


----------



## adds21 (12 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2649473, member: 30090"]
Just affirms what I already knew, that there are a load of knobbers out there who don't know what they are talking about and can't even trackstand ffs. (present company excluded of course.)[/quote]

This is the thing I dislike most about many of the fixed gear riders. I don't care about any of this bloody "down with the kids" rubbish. I ride fixed because I enjoy riding fixed. I'm going to call fixed, fixed, and single speed, single speed, because regardless of the technicality, people know what I'm talking about. I call my Dyson a Hover to. Sue me.

Also, I can't trackstand, or rather, I've never felt the need to try. That makes me an inferrier fixed gear rider does it? Not that I care,

Rant over.


----------



## Sharky (6 Nov 2013)

You know you are addicted to fixed/single speed if you have read all the threads down to this one.


----------



## GrasB (7 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2593100, member: 30090"]Being pedantic about terminology. There is only single speed, after this has been established then you can say whether it is fixed or free.[/quote]
Er... S3X?


----------



## Twelve Spokes (19 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2754708, member: 1314"]...when someone offers to lend you their geared and you wonder if you still know how to use brakes.[/quote]

Flash git.

Seriously it's gears with me,then when you switch back it's not forgetting that you can't stop pedalling.


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Flash git.
> 
> Seriously it's gears with me,then when you switch back it's not forgetting that you can't stop pedalling.



Its amazing, I've been back on fixed for over 6 years and about 20000 miles now, and I still forget I can't stop pedalling once in a while.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (19 Nov 2013)

dave r said:


> Its amazing, I've been back on fixed for over 6 years and about 20000 miles now, and I still forget I can't stop pedalling once in a while.



The problem I have is when the cyclist in front decides to stop pedalling.One the other day it was four strokes and he was out.


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Nov 2013)

You get a perverse satisfaction riding with others when you hear the clunk of clumsy gear changing.



dave r said:


> Its amazing, I've been back on fixed for over 6 years and about 20000 miles now, and I still forget I can't stop pedalling once in a while.



I'm the opposite, when I ride my geared bike I forget I can stop pedalling.


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> You get a perverse satisfaction riding with others when you hear the clunk of clumsy gear changing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the opposite, when I ride my geared bike I forget I can stop pedalling.



I've done that before now.


----------



## JonF (22 Dec 2013)

when I happily rode 53/17during the 'fitter' summer months thinking your the daddy and now it's winter and I think, how the **** did I ride this anywhere other than pan flat roads I need now for it


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2013)

JonF said:


> when I happily rode 53/17during the 'fitter' summer months thinking your the daddy and now it's winter and I think, how the **** did I ride this anywhere other than pan flat roads I need now for it



I rode most of the way home from the Cafe this morning with a mate, he's on fixed the same as I am, but his gearing is around 90 where I'm on about 66, he rode up Purley Chase easier and faster than I did on the smaller gear.

http://goo.gl/maps/nKWHQ


----------



## Smurfy (23 Dec 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> You get a perverse satisfaction riding with others when you hear the clunk of clumsy gear changing.


....... and then spend 15 minutes at the top of the hill quietly admiring your own beautifully simple drivetrain when news comes through that someone just broke their chain downshifting at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## young Ed (27 Dec 2013)

when i don't even own one yet but am going to and my dad already things i am utterly bonkers and stupid and it is the most ludicrous thing he can think of!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> when i don't even own one yet but am going to and my dad already things i am utterly bonkers and stupid and it is the most ludicrous thing he can think of!
> Cheers Ed



They're really cheap to build! I'm building one at the moment for about £50 and it's going to be gorgeous.


----------



## young Ed (27 Dec 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> They're really cheap to build! I'm building one at the moment for about £50 and it's going to be gorgeous.


I will be building one shortly and it will cost £20-25 and it will look horrible and be an absolute disgrace to the cycling and single speed world! but if i can turn the pedals and the rear wheel turns i will be happy  
Cheers Ed


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> I will be building one shortly and it will cost £20-25 and it will look horrible and be an absolute disgrace to the cycling and single speed world! but if i can turn the pedals and the rear wheel turns i will be happy
> Cheers Ed



Looking odd is half the charm!


----------



## young Ed (27 Dec 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Looking odd is half the charm!


no no a cheap peace of sh**e that is an ex 'mtb' converted to a ss i not the same as a slightly odd looking thing with charm and character!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Smurfy (18 May 2014)

For the first time in months, you try riding a bike with multiple gears, and almost end up in the ditch while trying to operate the down-tube gear levers!


----------



## Andrew1971 (20 May 2014)

When you cant be bothered to read all this thread and you be out on the bike instead


----------



## Acesand8s (22 May 2014)

When you are (like me) getting a job that is 11 miles of uphill (rolling hills) and you realize your only bikes are fixed and single speed, so you now have to get a multi geared bike cause going that far is too slow on with one gear... Or when you have riden so much on that single cog or ring that you actually have to replace it from wear...


----------



## chriswoody (25 May 2014)

When within several hours of buying a shiny new 7speed Dahon folding bike for the commute to work, you're wondering about the best way to singlespeed it!


----------



## YahudaMoon (26 May 2014)

This came in the post from a ex Keirin Racer'

Sugino 15mm Peanut Butter wrench


----------



## ThaiGuy (30 Jun 2014)

I just immediately look at the rear dropouts to see if they're fixed or not, if so, give an affirmative nod


----------



## BUR70N (9 Jul 2014)

When you get a flat and realise your nut spanner is in the other bag!


----------

